# Immigration to HK



## marsls2002 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I am from India, Bangalore. I have 20 yrs of experience in Finance. I am aged about 45 years. Is it advisable to explore HK at this stage for Immigration. Your valuable advice is highly appreciated.


----------

